# New member - 18 months TTC naturally ~



## rubytueday22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi,

My DH and I have been TTC for 18 months. We have been together for many years and like many couples waited until we got married before we started TTC, assuming it would happen very easily. After 9 months we went to see the doctor and were referred to a fertility consultant at our local hospital and had an appointment 3 months later. The doctor was very optimistic that we would be able to conceive naturally as my 21 day blood test indicated I had ovulated and my husband's sperm motility was ok (slightly below average but nothing to worry about). I was put on a waiting list for a laporascopy which I had 3 months later. After this procedure I was told that everything seemed okay and I was then made another appointment for 3 months later which is due next month. I believe at this next appointment I will be prescribed clomid to boost my fertility. I'm still not sure if we are classed as unexplained infertility as I am not sure how long you have to be trying for before you are given this label. My DH and I are 28/29 so we are told we are very lucky as we have time on our side but I don't feel very lucky! Our close friends conceived very quickly and many of our other friends are planning to start TTC in the next year. My DH and I have made many changes to our lifestyles over the last 6 months to boost our chances. I have given up a stressfull job, started acupuncture and together we have stopped drinking caffeine, stopped drinking alcohol and improved our diet. DH is very fit and I am moderately fit. We have done so much research and tried every technique possible. I am now clinging to the hope that the clomid will make a difference but I have no idea what the success rate is for unexplained couples. I keep nagging DH to go private as I feel like we would get more answers. I am concerned as I have noticed that my thyroid is enlarged and when I checked my thyroid results they seemed quite low 0.59. I read somewhere for optimum fertility it should be higher. GP just brushed this off and said it was normal and that the reason it was enlarged is because it is probably just doing its job fighting off an infection. I am going for a second opinion next week.

Sally x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Sally 

 I think finding FF and posting is going to be a positive step for you and your husband, the early days of diagnosis are the longest and most frustrating, I would persevere with the NHS for now but start Saving in case you need to go private later on. check out your Clinic via a site search 
Seems like your already doing all you can to maximise your chances, Have you thought about alternative threapies  
dont forget to spend some time just Chilling/relaxing too  
I cant say whether Clomid will be given at this next appointment or whether they suggest IUI
Whatever happens there is a place on FF for you

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Unexplained - 
CLICK HERE

IUI - 
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Clomid ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Sally

Sorry to hear about your difficulties TTC especially if all the tests don't show up anything.  I'm an unexplained too so can identify with the frustration you're feeling.  Well done on all the positive steps you've taken so far.  I really wish we'd been more aware/clued up and had made changes to our lifestyle like yourselves much earlier on.  

Finding FF has been fantastic and I'm sure you'll find it a great help too.  Hope to chat with you sometime on the unexplained thread.  Good luck with everything. 

Keep smiling  

Liss xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Sally,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *sally* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

well reading all the changes you and your dh have made you are going in the correct direction.and i defo recommend the acupuncure it help me loads try to make sure that your lady or man has other cases of fertiliy issues and they know what there doing. have faith in the nhs we have just had our first bfp so there slow but they do get there in the end..

good luck keepinghope xxx


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

You and DH seemed to have done as much as you can regarding life changes. Took me a long time to give up coffee , so well done to you both. 
I can't answer you questions about future tx or your concerns about your thyroid but I am sure your Doctor will be able to guide you. FF has really helped me during ttc, it's a great site.

Best of luck to you both.

Caline


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Sally, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 


C~x


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,

I just wanted to say hello and welcome. I wish you lots of luck.

Love Philippa


----------

